# Red River Fishing Report



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Bro and I fished north of Argusville.Moved a couple times and found gold before dark in cats and eyes.We rigged up 1 rod for each.In the end we released about a dozen walleyes and twice that in catfish.fished only backpools with crawlers.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

CityHunter,
Were you using plain hooks or jigs, spinners etc?Weighted off the bottom? If you were could you tell me colors that you were using. Anything would be very helpful. Hopefully I will actually be able to go out fishing this weekend. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 9, 2003)

sorry gander, I didnt see your reply. Went out again last night and fishing continues to be alright. Cat action is way down but I wont complain about catching walleyes to fill the cat void. We used 1/2-1 oz weights and a 8" snell with a clear floater and crawlers. 7 walleyes in 3 hours between 2 of us aint bad, but the biggest was only 20".


----------

